# Schraeder Valve Help



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The previous owner to me had a nitrous kit hooked up. I am getting ready to remove the entire kit, and I saw that one of the lines is hooked up to the fuel rail on the drivers side. I was reading online that the line needs to be taken off and a schreader valve is then put there and a cap on top of that. I also read on the other forum that an AC Valve Core will work just the same, so I went over to NAPA and picked it up. The only thing I can not find is the cap that needs to go over that. Does anybody know where I could find this cap, or if there is something I can use?

Here is a picture of the AC Valve Core I purchased.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is the valve itself similar (or the same) as an AC charging port? If so, check with an AC shop or supply store. (I'd give you one if you were nearby as I have a few in the various sizes in my AC service box.)


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I am pretty sure there is a cap that screws on to this AC Valve Core, but the thing I am concerned about is will it fit on the fuel rail. 

Correct me if I'm wrong. The AC Valve Core goes into the fuel rail where the Schraeder Valve would go, and then a cap screws over it also threading on the fuel rail.

I believe that's how it is supposed to be put on. Right now there is just a hose that came from the nitrous.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

By road bicycle has schraeder valves although not identical to the pic, maybe the threads will be the same, try a bike shop?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well let's say I never bought that valve. There is a nitrous hose hooked up to that fuel rail on the drivers side. If I remove that hose, gas will leak everywhere. What would I need then to close that hole? What was originally there from stock?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A valve stem cap won't work on the fuel rail. The thread pitch is different and the diameter is bigger than a valve stem.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

So what are you saying? The AC Valve Core I purchased in the picture will not work? If not what do I need to cap that fuel rail? I can't figure it out or find it anywhere.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've no idea if the A/C schraeder valve will work or not. For sure a valve cap off a bicycle tire isn't going to fit on the threads.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

This is the valve I am talking about. I'm not even sure what was there stock. Like I said this nitrous was on the car when I got it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

i don't know a lot about NO2, but PLEASE make sure that the valve you install is rated to handle the pressure you will be holding back!!!!!!!!!! Eric


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just took a look at mine. I don't know about the valve itself since I've not removed mine but the cap is a standard low side cap as found on an R12 AC system. For the valve itself, I would suggest a GM dealer since there are different types of schrader valves and finding the correct one elsewhere might be hit and miss.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> i don't know a lot about NO2, but PLEASE make sure that the valve you install is rated to handle the pressure you will be holding back!!!!!!!!!! Eric


Well I don't know much about NO2 either, that's why I am removing it. Plus its like an eye sore to me with all the solenoid and lines in the engine. I was on ls1gto.com and found that a guy was removing his as well. Everyone was telling him that the AC Valve Core can be put on there as the Schraeder Valve. I am assuming it can handle the pressure. I would love to know the exact parts that were on there stock. That way I can just buy them how they were


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The question I have about the valve is, is the O-ring in the A/C valve meant to withstand exposure to gasoline?

BTW pulling fuel for a nitrous setup from where you're supposed to *test fuel pressure and perform fuel injector cleaning* rolleyes seems like a complete hack job to me. Like they were lazy and couldn't figure out a proper way to do it...

God I hate spray.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No apparently that's where it is supposed to hook up to. While researching this, I have found countless people that have the exact same setup. It has to do with it being a NO2 wet kit as opposed to a dry kit. I have no idea though honestly. I just want to get rid of it all. I hate it as well. 

I think I found the cap though. There are two of them in NAPA that are caps made for this valve. One is 1/4 inch and the other is 3/16 inch. Not sure which one would screw on and fit the fuel rail though? Also this valve is supposed to be able to withstand the gas. It is the same piece GM has as the part required.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok I found out that the cap needs to be a -04AN Cap/SAE 1/4". Not exactly sure where I could get this though. NAPA has this, which I believe is the part I need. This is an SAE to SAE Cap is this the correct cap?

https://napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?A=WH_C5129X4_0084728845&An=0


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A valve made for AC would be suitable for use in a fuel system; not so much with ones designed for bicycle (or other) tires. The OEM cap is plastic but that one will work since it's 1/4" flare. An AC shop, as I said earlier, would have them. The valve itself is really more important since the cap is really just a dust cap.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I bought the valve from NAPA and it is for AC. I am assuming its the same valve you are talking about that can be purchased at an AC store. It is really really tiny. Smaller than a penny. Basically I just screw it in there first, and the put the cap over it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Screw it in with a valve core tool. Snug but don't over tighten it. Start the engine to check for leaks and it there are none then screw the cap on.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Will do this tomorrow. I really appreciate it!! Will definitely let you know how it goes and if I have any more questions


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it fits I'm sure it will hold. We're talking about 60# there. Bike tires are more pressure


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> If it fits I'm sure it will hold. We're talking about 60# there. Bike tires are more pressure


As are AC systems......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Screw it in with a valve core tool. Snug but don't over tighten it. Start the engine to check for leaks and it there are none then screw the cap on.


You really don't even have to start it. KOEO, key on engine off, or "keying up" energizes the fuel pump for ~2 seconds to pressurize the system.


----------

